# IBH S7-CX317 steuert Kommissionieranlage der Resopal GmbH



## IBHsoftec GmbH (7 November 2007)

*IBH S7-CX317 steuert Kommissionieranlage der Resopal GmbH* 
Die Aufgabenstellung bestand darin, die weltweit bekannten Arbeitsplatten der *Resopal GmbH*, Groß-Umstadt für den Transport zu kommissionieren. Hierfür wurde das Lager voll automatisiert. Um speziell den individuellen Kundenwünschen gerecht zu werden, können aus 106 Lagerplätzen à 52 Platten menügesteuert die gewünschten Arbeitsplatten in beliebiger Anzahl innerhalb kürzester Zeit für Klein- und Großaufträge bereitgestellt werden. Die Einlagerung, der aus der Fertigung kommenden, neuen Platten in die Lagerplätze, erfolgt ebenfalls vollautomatisch. 




 
Die ausführende Mila GmbH aus Mainaschaff stand vor der Frage, mit welcher Steuerung sich am besten die geforderten sehr schnellen Positionieraufgaben realisieren lassen. Weiterhin war eine mit Step7 programmierbare Steuerung mit sehr schnellem Ethernet Feldbussystem und günstigen E/A Baugruppen gefordert. Die Entscheidung fiel auf die _*IBH S7-CX317*_ Steuerung der IBHsoftec GmbH, da u. a. die Rechenleistung einer vergleichbaren S7-SPS nicht ausreicht.​

*IBH S7-CX317*
Da sich die neue _*S7-CX *_Serie wie eine original Simatic® SPS verhält, kann neben _*S7 für Windows® *_auch das original Programmiertool Step®7 verwendet werden. Onlineverbindungen sind via Ethernet möglich.
Das SPS-Programm wird wie bei einer Siemens S7-SPS abgearbeitet. 
Dies bedeutet, das komplette Programm einer Siemens S7-SPS kann in der S7-CX Serie 1:1 übernommen werden.
Als Hardwareplattform für die _*S7-CX *_Serie dienen die modularen Hutschienen PCs der Serie CX der Beckhoff Automation GmbH. Die Anbindung an die Feldebene erfolgt in erster Linie über EtherCAT (Realtime Ethernet). 
Das modulare Steuerungssystem lässt sich je nach Aufgabenstellung zusammenstecken und in den Schaltschrank oder Klemmenkasten einbauen.
Die neuen S7-kompatiblen Steuerungen unterstützen die EtherCAT-Klemmen als IO-System.
Über die entsprechenden Buskoppler können die Beckhoff-Klemmen und auch andere Bussyteme verwendet werden.
Damit steht das komplette offene und feldbusneutrale IO-System von Beckhoff den Anwendern zur Verfügung.
*Applikationsbericht in Ausgabe 11/2007 SPS Magazin*

Gesteuert werden bei der Anlage der Fa. Resopal 2 X-Achsen, 1 Y-Achse und 1 Z-Achse. Die Anbindung der 4 Achsen an die _*IBH S7-CX317*_ erfolgt über die Beckhoff Inkremental-Encoder-Interface Klemmen (KL5151). 


 

Die Visualisierung bzw. Bedienung erfolgt über ein Visual Basic Programm, welches über den bekannten TCP/IP Treiber _*IBH Net*_ mit der _*IBH S7-CX*_ Steuerung kommuniziert. Hierüber lässt sich das komplette Lager sehr komfortabel steuern. Eine Anbindung an das SAP System der Fa. Resopal ist selbstverständlich auch realisiert. Alternativ kann die Anlage auch mit einem über EtherCAT angebundenem Bedienterminal gesteuert werden.​ 




“Durch den Einsatz der _*IBH S7 CX 317*_ Steuerung der IBHsoftec GmbH ist es uns gelungen, die Kommissionierung schnell und komfortabel zu gestalten. Hierbei war uns besonders wichtig bestehende Standards z.B. die Programmierung mit Step®7 mit modernen Komponenten kostengünstig zu realisieren. Ein wichtiger Aspekt war die Bedienung des SAP Systems, sowie die Anlagenvisualisierung auf einem PC zu realisieren“ äußerte sich Herr Kirn von der Resopal GmbH. Herr Kirn ist IT-Leiter der *Resopal GmbH*.​


----------



## FG-HH (17 November 2007)

*Konnte das Original Step 7 Prog tool verwendet werden?*

Mich würde einmal interessieren, ob das original Step 7 Prg. Tool von Siemens für die Programmerstellung genutz werden konnte und ob alle Funktionaltäten von dem Step 7 Tool genutz werdenkonnten (z.B Flash card schreiben, Prg. Up- Download zur IBH / Beckhoff Hardware)? Speziell würde mich interessieren ob auch schon Programme die mit dem Step 7 Tool in SCL geschrieben worden. Konnten derarige Projekte (S7, SCL) problemlos auf die IBH/Beckhoff Hardware portiert werden?
Hintergrund: Es gab schon mal Probleme ein solches S7 SCL Projekt mit dem S7 Doctor von IBH auf die S7 4xx Serie per UPLOAD zu laden bzw. auf die Flash Card zu schreiben. Die CPU ging sofort in STOP. Mit dem S7 Tool gab es keine Probleme. Hier scheint schon ein Unterschied vorzuliegen bzw. machen wir ggf. einen Fehler beim UPLOAD mit dem S7 Doctor.

Ich würde mich über entsprechende Erfahungen und Berichte sehr freuen.

FG


----------



## IBHsoftec GmbH (19 November 2007)

FG-HH schrieb:


> Mich würde einmal interessieren, ob das original Step 7 Prg. Tool von Siemens für die Programmerstellung genutz werden konnte und ob alle Funktionaltäten von dem Step 7 Tool genutz werdenkonnten (z.B Flash card schreiben, Prg. Up- Download zur IBH / Beckhoff Hardware)? Speziell würde mich interessieren ob auch schon Programme die mit dem Step 7 Tool in SCL geschrieben worden. Konnten derarige Projekte (S7, SCL) problemlos auf die IBH/Beckhoff Hardware portiert werden?
> Hintergrund: Es gab schon mal Probleme ein solches S7 SCL Projekt mit dem S7 Doctor von IBH auf die S7 4xx Serie per UPLOAD zu laden bzw. auf die Flash Card zu schreiben. Die CPU ging sofort in STOP. Mit dem S7 Tool gab es keine Probleme. Hier scheint schon ein Unterschied vorzuliegen bzw. machen wir ggf. einen Fehler beim UPLOAD mit dem S7 Doctor.
> 
> Ich würde mich über entsprechende Erfahungen und Berichte sehr freuen.
> ...


Hallo,
die IBH S7-CX Steuerungen lassen sich selbstverständlich mit S7 SCL, Graph7 und High Graph programmieren. Die Programmierung der Steuerung bei der Fa. Resopal erfolgte mit SCL und Graph 7. Die IBH S7-CX Steuerungen unterstützen RFC1006, so dass auch Protool, WinCC und WinCC Flexible für die Visualisierung verwendet werden kann.
Gerne können wir auch Testgeräte zur Verfügung stellen.


----------

